# Sinn 556 vs Sinn 656



## hammy86

556 is at 540 Euro
656 is at 740 euro

Personally i like the 656 better, but is it worth the 200 euro extra? What do you guys like the best?


----------



## gentlemanofleisure

I think the 556 has a see through display caseback whereas the 656 has the metal caseback. This causes the 556 to lack the anti-magnetic properties that Sinn is known for. So, if you actually need to have an anti-magnetic watch the 656 would be your choice. Otherwise, its up to aesthetics.


----------



## jabstick420

go for the 656... its a classic!

don't really need a display back for a stock movt... and of course there is the lack of anti-magnetism that the 656 is known for.

and the 656 has the over-sized numerals reminiscent of aviation clocks.


----------



## simulator

hammy86 said:


> Personally i like the 656 better, but is it worth the 200 euro extra? What do you guys like the best?


It's a matter of taste. I think the 556 dresses up a little better in a white-collar situation, but I definitely want to get a 656 at some point as well.


----------



## bing

simulator said:


> It's a matter of taste. I think the 556 dresses up a little better in a white-collar situation, but I definitely want to get a 656 at some point as well.


656 dude..


----------



## CMSgt Bo

jabstick420 said:


> go for the 656... its a classic!
> 
> don't really need a display back for a stock movt... and of course there is the lack of anti-magnetism that the 656 is known for.
> 
> and the 656 has the over-sized numerals reminiscent of aviation clocks.


I think my choice is obvious...










I'm all for the 656! :-!


----------



## gr8sw

I prefer the 656, a much more distinctive looking watch... the 556 is a little bland for my taste...

either way, happy hunting!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## G Shock

:-!:-!:-! for 556 man go for it.


----------



## apeogre

Buy what you like, like what you buy. If you like the 656 more, buy it and be happy. You don't want to think about how for only a few extra dubers you coulda had the watch you really wanted.


----------



## 336gabriel

I have had both and it is a tough choice. The price difference is something to think about, about $300 in the U.S. The 656 is better for casual occasions and the 556 can double as a dress watch. Either way you go you will not be disappointed.

656

-antimagnetic
-more rugged looking
-easy to read dial

556

-dressier (gloss dial)
-display back


----------



## doug-mclean

Tough choice,I think the 656 is cooler looking.


----------



## simulator

I just ordered a 656 because I had convinced myself that the 656 was better for casual dress. I sent it back for the following reasons:

- I actually like the 556 dial much better. In person, the 656 looks pretty ordinary after having the 556 for a year. I like the 'automatik' writing which the 656 lacks. And I thought the matte finish would be better than the gloss of the 556, but frankly, its not very noticeable at a distance.
- The sandblasted finish of the 656 which was a big attraction is also not that much different looking at a distance than the polished finish of the 556.

I know I'm in the minority, but long live the 556. I would like it with 80,000 a/m antimagnetic protection and slightly prefer the sandblasted case of the 656, but I'd rather apply my $$$ to something completely different (and I recently scratched my sinn itch with a used EZM3, anyway).


----------



## dethinker

I just got the Sinn 656, like the previous poster said, the sandblasted finish is very low key. But personally, i think the 3,6,9,12 markers on the dial makes this design more unique than the 556. This is my first automatic watch and it's far more accurate than I was led to believe.


----------



## Recht

I have a 656, for me the watch is perfect. It wins over the 556 for the following reasons;
There is no orientation on the 556 dial.
There is no reason for a view back on a stock movement. 
Antimagnetic properties of the 656 are a big advantage.


----------



## Thud

Newb checking in...
I've been lurking here for a while. I was debating between 556 and 656 and settled on the 656 because:

-656 is a bit more distinctive due to the large numbering
-Not quite as dressy as the 556 but I already have a SS Submariner for dressier occasions
-I like the clean dial with no other wording except for the "Sinn" logo. It's kind of an antithesis to the big, busy watch trend with letters and words all over the face of the watch.

I do love the 556 though, and I think I'd like the glossy dial better. So it was a tradeoff.
Also on the 656 I was worried the bead-blasted finish might be a bit dull, from the pictures. It often looks like a flat gray in photos.
However in real life it has more of a pearlescent glow to it, very nice, and very eye-catching.



Due to the bead-blasted finish, it almost looks like an accessory to a Macbook Pro!


----------



## deus1066

I'm suffering from the same debate too. I went to see a 556 today and liked it, but wished it had the 656 antimag properties. I'm still torn between them. I'll probably go for the 556 though just because its cheaper.


----------



## deus1066

deus1066 said:


> I'm suffering from the same debate too. I went to see a 556 today and liked it, but wished it had the 656 antimag properties. I'm still torn between them. I'll probably go for the 556 though just because its cheaper.


So I did end up with the 556.


----------



## whatmeworry

deus1066 said:


> So I did end up with the 556.


Looks great, hope you enjoy it.

How was the service from Jura watches? I'm considering getting a 656 from them.


----------



## G Shock

:think: so what you pick the 556? (i hope) remember you save 200 euro and it's more cool classic classy watch


----------



## deus1066

whatmeworry said:


> Looks great, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> How was the service from Jura watches? I'm considering getting a 656 from them.


Service was great. I made a little write up of it here:

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=110325

Hope that helps.


----------



## whatmeworry

deus1066 said:


> Service was great. I made a little write up of it here:
> 
> http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=110325
> 
> Hope that helps.


Perfect thank you. I popped into their shop a few weeks ago when I was in London to view a 656 and have to agree that they were very friendly and helpful.


----------

